# New guy from texas



## brokekitty (May 18, 2016)

Hello I just recently moved to va beach and I'm looking to meet a few people and catch some fish.1 more thing is btb a thing here?


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

Good luck- there are lots of Tidewater kayakers on this forum...and they are friendly, helpful folks-


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Welcome to the area. I also saw your post on the TKAA website and posted there, but thought I would post here as well. BTB kayak fishing is not really a thing here as much as it is on the gulf coast for a few reasons. The fishing here is very seasonal. There are certain times each species show in the area and then they aren't here (or aren't active) for the rest of the year.

Most of them are migrating into and out of the bay so their time hanging out within paddling distance off the ocean front is short. Not saying that there aren't fish that stay along the ocean front all summer because you can catch smaller red & black drum, whiting and possibly flounder and a few other smaller species but most will be found inside the bay and the tributaries.

As the large striped bass, red drum cobia and bluefish arrive in the bay during the spring and leave in the fall are times you can catch them off the oceanfront or in the shoals and surf on the eastern shore. http://www.mrc.virginia.gov/vswft/Angler_Guide/angler_web_catch.pdf

The area off the oceanfront is pretty flat and featureless (unless you can find small wrecks or sunken vessels that aren't on the charts). The closest artificial reef is 13 miles offshore. That is where most of the fishing off the oceanfront takes place.









Inside the bay you have the three bridge tunnels and all their structure plus a few artificial reefs within padding distance. http://www.mrc.virginia.gov/vsrfdf/reef.shtm

The currents off the oceanfront can be really swift anywhere past 1/2 mile out, especially closer to Cape Charles and the mouth of the bay. They can vary from 1.5 to almost 3 knots. You'll find strong currents in the bay as well in some spots, so be sure to check tidal current predictions before you head out. http://www.fishcurrents.com/
The water moves a lot more here than the gulf. We have two high tides and two lows in a 24 hour period instead of one and the depth change usually averages 3ft.

Then there is the issue with accessibility to the beach to launch. Most of the oceanfront public access areas have limited times (depending on the time of year) that you can surf or fish from the beach. Launching kayaks fall under those same rules. http://www.visitvirginiabeach.com/visitors/explore/know-before-you-go/
Click the Surf link.

Here are a couple links that will show some kayak launch sites in the area. There are more that aren't on any list, but using Google Street view and Maps is very helpful at finding spots. There are lots of roads that end at the water that are public access.

http://www.wildriveroutfitters.com/?page_id=2108
http://kayakvb.com/ls_mapy.php

TKAA is our local kayak fishing club and there are usually plenty of people posting up to get together with others to go fishing.

Good luck, see you on the water.


----------



## brokekitty (May 18, 2016)

Thank you so much for the detailed response, I was not aware of how flat the ocean floor was here.I was looking last Saturday for a launch by the bridge but was not successful, I do not have a dollie as texas you just pull straight up to the water as well as the better part of 80mi of drivable beach with 4x4.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Years ago the large stripers would come in within the 3 mile limit from the oceanfront but not anymore. I think some boaters catch spanish macks and maybe a few kings, but not really enough happening there to make it worthwhile, IMO.

To fish the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel, you would launch at the Buoy 44 restaurant at Chic's Beach. You can back your vehicle right next to the restaurant and unload. There is a concrete ramp that meets the beach, but could be doable without a cart. You have to park across the street in the neighborhood which has limited parking along the roads and can get packed if you don't go early. If you go mid day, you may have to drive around the block a couple times to wait for a space to open up. Make sure you check for No Parking signs.
https://www.google.com/maps/place/3...m5!3m4!1s0x0:0x0!8m2!3d36.917524!4d-76.126776


To fish the Hampton Roads Bridge Tunnel, there are boat ramps on both sides. For the Norfolk side, Willoughby Boat Ramp. It's free and has concrete ramps and one small beach spot between the ramps that you can unload at (but a large concrete curb to get over). Probably doable without a cart, but I use mine there.
https://www.google.com/maps/place/3...m5!3m4!1s0x0:0x0!8m2!3d36.964466!4d-76.288065

On the Hampton side, there is a boat ramp at the marina that charges $3.00. To the left of the ramp is a small beach that you can back up to and unload without a cart.
https://www.google.com/maps/place/3...4m5!3m4!1s0x0:0x0!8m2!3d37.00243!4d-76.314568

I made a cart for my Ride 135 from the instructions at this site for about $45 to $50. Going on my 4th season with it and it is holding up great. It serves me well at all the places I launch.
http://palmettokayakfishing.blogspot.com/2011/04/diy-bulletproof-kayak-cart-build.html


----------



## brokekitty (May 18, 2016)

I think I want to try the bridge on sunday,is live shrimp popular here and is anybody using unfair lures,there deadly in the gulf


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Live shrimp isn't popular here at all, but I think if you could get your hands on some, they would be very productive. I don't recall seeing them in any of the local bait shops. Shrimp aren't native to the area. In the fall, a small amount of white shrimp migrate up this far and you can catch a few here & there with a cast net in Lynnhaven inlet. I have caught a couple of fall stripers that had white shrimp in their bellies.
"Fresh" shrimp works well for a lot of species and artificial shrimp baits work as well, especially on the flats. Around July/August, the marshy creeks and rivers are loaded with tiny grass shrimp and they work great for catfish, white perch, croaker and small reds.
I have never heard of Unfair lures, but they look like they would catch some fish and I see pretty good reviews of them.


----------



## brokekitty (May 18, 2016)

i found a place in richmond that has them,restocking on saturday lol.there fast sink shrimp under a poping cork is candy for reds and trout.i have had good luck with rip and slash and mullet around structures


----------

